# Pregnant betta??



## EllaEcstasy7 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a few females one of which was yet again a little too aggressive for my sorority tank so she was isolated. During no water changes today I noticed she looks a little extra puffed up. I've been doing normal every other day feelings so she shouldn't look so big... Her tank was next to a male's bowl though he didn't seem to notice her much. Is it possible for her to have a big belly because she is ready to mate?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Females get eggy which makes them look bloated. Some of mine are like that & when they pig out they look like they will explode.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would move the male. Otherwise she could become egg bound.


----------



## EllaEcstasy7 (Feb 27, 2013)

She shouldn't have been eating too much because I feed every other day. Today was a feed day but none of my other girls look this bloated.


----------



## EllaEcstasy7 (Feb 27, 2013)

The male isn't making a bubble nest so I'm not sure if its a bad thing or a good thing.


----------



## EllaEcstasy7 (Feb 27, 2013)

I wouldn't mind mating them either


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Honestly, if you are asking these questions you are not ready to breed. Just move the male away, that is probably why she is like this.


----------



## EllaEcstasy7 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I would feed daily, small multiple meals.. better for their health and digestion.

Egg bound isn't common, and after a while the females will become desensitized to having the male next to them and they won't become eggy as easily/much if at all. I have a girl sharing a tank with a male (divided) who has only become eggy once or twice in the last year+ of living side by side.. they dance together, but they aren't even thinking "mating". Normally they will absorb the eggs, or drop and eat them on their own with no issues. 

So you can keep the male's tank where it is.. it's not stressing any of them out by being there.


----------



## EllaEcstasy7 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate your help!


----------

